# Cable for internet and tv...



## jbmaine (Mar 21, 2006)

Can I splice a dedicated cable with a two way and run one line to my modem and one to my tv?


----------



## eleservtech (Mar 21, 2006)

i wouldnt if i were you you would lose your signal to your computer modem


----------



## pqglen (Mar 22, 2006)

You can buy a spliter at any electronics store. ie male on one side two males on the other side. Put your dedicated line to the to the single side and your computer tv to the dual side. You have to pay for both services of course

                       tv      comp
                        I         I
                        I         I 
                             I
                             I
                           line


----------

